

Query your JSON by SQL - uberneo
http://dev.socrata.com/docs/queries.html

======
zhouyisu
Here is a simple implementation to use SQL to query JSON.
[http://trentrichardson.com/jsonsql/](http://trentrichardson.com/jsonsql/)

